# Ectopic and methotrexate



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Sadly after 13 treatment cycles our bfp has been found to be ectopic. I am 5w4d pg today. Tomorrow I am having a methotrexate injection. My hsg levels are still probably below 2000 - they are being checked again. My consultant has assured me that we can get my levels down low enough to get my folate levels back up sufficently to do ivf in 3 months time. Does this sound feasible? He said it would take about 10 days to get the levels down then he'd start me on high dose folic acid. We want to do another cycle asap due to my age and circumstances but don't want to risk birth defects or poor egg quality. He also said I could do my month's  preparatory hrt month within this 3 months - as long as I don't actually get pg within the 3 months. Many thanks for any info you have.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

So sorry  Hope that treatment today went as well as these things can   and that your body recovers quickly   

Your hcg levels should fall within a week or two after treatment and I'm assuming clinic will be keeping a check on this for you. Methotrexate is a folate antagonist so the use of high dose folic acid afterwards helps to reverse the effect of the methotrexate and minimise side effects from it. The usual advice is not to try to conceive during treatment with methotrexate and for a minimum of 3 months after treatment has stopped. So it is feasible to restart treatment as your consultant has suggested but it will all depend on how well you recover both physically and mentally from your recent loss.

Take it easy, be gentle on yourself, it takes time to grieve and to heal   thinking of you   

Maz x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Maz. xx


----------

